# What is Endless-Vacation-Rentals.com ??



## GrannyTraveler (May 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I just stumbled across www.endless-vacation-rentals.com and I think I'm starting to get angry (picture a 65yr old Hulk grandma). 
Is it just me or does this seem like a website that RCI or Wyndham (same thing I guess) uses to sell inventory WE DEPOSIT TO THEM?!?! 
Please someone tell me where this website gets their inventory from?
They sure do have a lot of weeks available and for around the same prices as my maintenance fees.

Why even keep my timeshare anymore?
 
Thanks


----------



## rrlongwell (May 28, 2012)

GrannyTraveler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just stumbled across www.endless-vacation-rentals.com and I think I'm starting to get angry (picture a 65yr old Hulk grandma).
> Is it just me or does this seem like a website that RCI or Wyndham (same thing I guess) uses to sell inventory WE DEPOSIT TO THEM?!?!
> ...



http://www.endless-vacation-rentals.com/main.taf?p=4,51  The link shows which locations they are renting.

Why own?  Rental rates go up and down over times.  Right now, I do not think anyone can compete with the Wyndham Worldwide Rental Arms.

And, yes, it is my understanding both the RCI weeks and points programs were sued over the issue.  Keep smiling, Wyndham Coorporate I am sure appriciates contributions to their profit margins.  I do not like RCI and try very hard not to use them.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (May 28, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> And, yes, it is my understanding both the RCI weeks and points programs were sued over the issue.  Keep smiling, Wyndham Coorporate I am sure appriciates contributions to their profit margins.  I do not like RCI and try very hard not to use them.



They do seem to have been sued over renting deposited weeks.  When I got home from vacation there was a tub of mail to sort through.  I found a card in there telling me I was part of a class action suit of RCI for renting deposited weeks.  Seems I will be able to claim my $12 compensation if I go to the website address they provided.  Sorry, but I have misplaced the card today and I didn't yet make my claim.

How on earth can $12 paid to me make up to those who lost exchange opportunity for this action?  

And RCI continues today to rent these weeks... right?  So what was accomplished by this class action?


----------



## rrlongwell (May 28, 2012)

Cheryl20772 said:


> They do seem to have been sued over renting deposited weeks.  When I got home from vacation there was a tub of mail to sort through.  I found a card in there telling me I was part of a class action suit of RCI for renting deposited weeks.  Seems I will be able to claim my $12 compensation if I go to the website address they provided.  Sorry, but I have misplaced the card today and I didn't yet make my claim.
> 
> How on earth can $12 paid to me make up to those who lost exchange opportunity for this action?
> 
> And RCI continues today to rent these weeks... right?  So what was accomplished by this class action?



I am not an attorney, but I read the summary that showed up on the internet on the RCI Points issue.  The difference, to me, appears the plantiff attorney's make a boatload of money and RCI can continue the practice with some monitoring.  I was part of a class action weeks suit (my info came to me in the mail to awhile ago).  The RCI Points people are getting rich compared to the weeks settlement.


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 28, 2012)

Cheryl20772 said:


> They do seem to have been sued over renting deposited weeks.  When I got home from vacation there was a tub of mail to sort through.  I found a card in there telling me I was part of a class action suit of RCI for renting deposited weeks.  Seems I will be able to claim my $12 compensation if I go to the website address they provided.  Sorry, but I have misplaced the card today and I didn't yet make my claim.
> 
> How on earth can $12 paid to me make up to those who lost exchange opportunity for this action?
> 
> And RCI continues today to rent these weeks... right?  So what was accomplished by this class action?



Actually weeks lawsuit was settled a couple years ago.

This is POINTS lawsuit!


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 28, 2012)

GrannyTraveler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just stumbled across www.endless-vacation-rentals.com and I think I'm starting to get angry (picture a 65yr old Hulk grandma).
> Is it just me or does this seem like a website that RCI or Wyndham (same thing I guess) uses to sell inventory WE DEPOSIT TO THEM?!?!
> ...





11.08 Wyndham Use. In addition to the right of Wyndham, as a Member and owner of Points, to make reservations using those Points at any time, Wyndham, in its capacity as the developer of resort communities and Vacation Plans, may reserve available Accommodations up to 60 days in advance of the first day of anticipated occupancy, for its own purposes, including renting to the public, provided it pays or otherwise causes a third party to pay the occupancy related expenses of such Accommodations for each night to be used. All such occupancy related expenses shall be determined by the Trustee. As a result of Wyndham’s use there will be less space available for Member use; however, Wyndham may not reserve the last 10% of available occupancy for a type of Accommodation until 30 days prior to the first day of intended use. In addition, to the extent more Points are available in the Plan than are allocated to Members other 
than Wyndham, Wyndham may sell or lease Points on such terms as Wyndham and the Trustee deem reasonable. The purchasers or lessees of such Points shall have such Membership rights as Wyndham and the Trusee deem appropriate. 

This and owners who  deposit  and pay 40% commission and  credit card fee. They are nice and do not charge  travel agent fee to owner!

And probably  developer dumps!


----------



## Cheryl20772 (May 29, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Actually weeks lawsuit was settled a couple years ago.
> 
> This is POINTS lawsuit!



Yes, it's RCI Points Exchange Program.  I have RCI through my Wyndham points account.  

I found the card and the web site is https://pointsprogramsettlement.com/  The suit is Glenz v. RCI


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 29, 2012)

My RCI account through Wyndham points ownership is a weeks membership.  The RCI settlement that I got a couple of years ago was $20, which was applied as a credit to my first exchange after that.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (May 29, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> My RCI account through Wyndham points ownership is a weeks membership.  The RCI settlement that I got a couple of years ago was $20, which was applied as a credit to my first exchange after that.



Nuts isn't it?  So, why did I get this card in the mail?  Do they not know who may be eligible for their settlement?


----------



## rrlongwell (May 29, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> My RCI account through Wyndham points ownership is a weeks membership.  The RCI settlement that I got a couple of years ago was $20, which was applied as a credit to my first exchange after that.



Twenty dollars more than I got.


----------

